# Audio / Video >  Problēma ar RRR S-90

## Dundurs

Lieta ir sekojoša. Mājās stāv divas 90nieces, kuras klausos kopā ar vienu s-30, jo otra nosvila. Tas viss ir sajūgts kopā ar pastiprinātāju. Metz Mecasound AX4970. Pastūzis tika pārveidots. Ieliktas mikrenes utt, jauda 50w uz kanālu. Viss it kā būtu ļoti labi. Tas komplekts skan labi, pateicoties s-30. Vārdusakot s-90 taisa tikai basus un s-30 vidu. Problēma ir tā , ka 90nieces skan galīgi ačgāni. Pastūzim šeit vaina nebūs, jo lasām, s-30 skan kā vajag.  Skaņa vienkāršiem vārdiem sakot ir pretīga. Basi ir, vidi nav, augšas nav-viss vienā putrā. Nesaprotu, kas par vainu. Tās tumbas dabūju labā stāvokī, nebija svilinātas. K;adu gadu, divus darbināju viņas ar rrr u-101 pastūzi, tad gan varēja just, ka pastūzis nevelk un bieži tika pasp;idzinātas tās tumbas. Ir aizdoma, ka pašiem skaļruņiem nav ne vainas, bet vaina ir kaut kur filtros vai crossoverī.  Ja tās s-90 klausās ļoti klusu, tad skaņa ok, tiklīdz uzgriež normālā skaļumā, tad viss saiet putrā, bet s-30 joprojām skan bez problēmām. 
Šī problēma ir labojama?  Vai labāk uzreiz pirkt jaunas tumbas?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ka tu tas s90 un s30 kopa sledz pie pastiprinataja?
Beefs

----------


## guguce

Kādas mikrenes tad tev tur ieliktas?

----------


## Delfins

Es teiktu Mhhh....
Nopērc normālas tumbas un traņu pastūzi. nevajadzēs čakarēties.

----------


## Dundurs

Par mikrenēm nemācēšu teikt, bet pastūzi taisīja viens elektronikas meistars, kuram tā ir sirdslieta. Domāju, ka viņš zina, ko liek iekšā. Pastūzim ir 2 kanāli un 4izejas. Pie divām s-90 pie vienas s-30

----------


## guguce

S-90 labi skanētu tikai ar STK4050 ~ 200W. Un pie tāda skandu skaita 
ir jābūt vairākiem barošanas trafiem.

----------


## Dundurs

Noņemot s-30, tā pat skan galīgi sviestaini. Cik zinu s-90 nomināls ir 35w. Ar 50w uz kanālu būtu jāpietiek, lai kaut cik normāli darbinātu šīs tumbas. Bet man tur galīgi nekā. Liekas, ka pat uz u-101, kuram tikai 20w  jauda bija, skaneja labak. Kaut kā sliecos tomēr uz problēmu skaļruņos.

----------


## guguce

Nominālā sinusoidālā jauda ir 35W. 90W ir lielākā muzikālā jauda ar 8omiem. 
Bet ja tavs pastūzis tos 50W dod pie 4omu slodzes? 
Tad pie 8omiem sanāk tikai 25W. 
Nomaini pastūzi un pārbaudi.

----------


## Didzis

Paņem skaņu ģenerātoru(var no datora skaņukartes un attiecīgas programas), padod dažādu toņu signālu un paklausies vai visi skaļruņi skan. Paskaties, kāda frekvenču raksturlīkne tam paštaisītajam pastiprinātājam. Neviens jau no attāluma nepateiks, kas Tev tur nepatīk. Man nekad dzīvē nav abām tumbām filtri nojukuši, vai visi vidu un augšu skaļruņi nobeigušies. S90 filrtos jau nav kam nojukt. S30 un S90 slēgt paralēki ir galīgi nepareizi.

----------


## Dundurs

Uzliku 440mhz toni ar programmu Audacity, tad centos salīdzināt skanējumu. Pamanīju būtiskas atšķirības skanējumā. Ja skaļums uzgiezsts 10-15%, visas 3 tumbas skan vienādi, tiklīdz pagriež skaļāk S-90 tonis izmainās  un kļūst daudz spalgāks. Tātad, kaut kur vaina ir. Pamanīju vēl vienu niansi, ja pačakarē štekeri, kuru sprauž pastiprinātājā, un no kura iet vadi uz tumbām ,tad ik pa brīdim, tas spalgums pazūd un atkal viss ok. Varbūt vaina štekerī? Apsūbējuši vadi vai kas tml?

----------


## guguce

Vai tev kas saplīsa, vai no sākta gala jau neskan? 
Varbūt ZF pastiprinātāja izejā nav ultraskaņas filtru?

----------


## Dundurs

Ņjā tikko uzkniedu galus no jauna štekeriem, tā pat nekā. Pamanīju arī to, ka s-30 visu laiku ir konstants tas signāls, bet s-90 tas mainās atkarībā no skaļuma, vienu brīdi spalgāk, citu atkal kā vajag, tad atkal spalgāk, mainās atkarībā no skaļuma. Klausoties dziesmas tas arī ir ļoti labi novērojams. Klausies klusu-viss ok, pagriez neduadz skaļāk, momentāli pazūd augšas. Secināju arī to, ka katrai 90cei tas toņa tembrs izmainās pie noteikta skaļuma. Vienai pie 10-15%, otrai pie 50-60% skaļuma.

----------


## Didzis

Nu gan paņēmi frekvenci  ::  . Tak vispirms padod 100-150Hz uz apakšām un padzenā. Tad 1-2kHz un padzenā vidu skaļruni. Beigās ar 10kHz padzena pīkstuļus.  Varbūt tev vienkarši vidu skaļrunim nolūziši vadiņi pie difuzora, bet varbūt difuzors beržas. Tur tak viss tik elementāri

----------


## defs

Vajag to 90-nieci pie cita pastiprinātāja izmēģināt. Vai nu arī pieslēgt pie otra kanala,ja tas iet normāli. Kādreiz visādus brīnumus taisa arī puskauts pastiprinātājs.Kādreiz ar vienu darbojos,bija interesanti,domaju,ka kājas noaušu. Pie zema skaļuma skanēja ar kropļojumiem,bet pie liela skaļuma-normāli. Beigās skatijos ar oscilogrāfu,ka sinusoidai vienā vieta ir pārrāvums. Beigās atradu,ka bojāta bija viena maza diodīte starp izejas tranzistoru bāzēm,miera strāvai. tā ka pigori mēdz būt visādi.

----------


## Dundurs

Izdarīju, kā teici. Ar 100-150Hz, respektīvi apakšām nebija problēmu. Viss bija ok, tonis nemainījās, taču ar frekvenci 1000Hz-10 000Hz parādījās izmaiņas tembrā, tieši vienai s-90. Pie skaļuma virs 20% uzreiz spalgs palika tonis, gna pie 1000, gan 10 000Hz.

----------


## WildGun

Domāju, ka Tev tas stipreklis ierosinās. Lai to konstatētu, vajag oscilogrāfu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Isteniba esmu redzejis ASW-120 RRR aktivajam subim lidzigu efetku tad, kad kontakti ap mikrenes kajam bija tadi - nu - kad ir mazliet alva, bet ap kajinju ir izdedzis vai atlodejis.
Panem lodamuru un karitigi pasildi visu kontaktus plate ap mikrenem jaudas un barosanas vadiem.
BEefs

----------


## defs

"kārtīgi pasildi..."  :: 
Ja nav roka "piešauta" pie lodamura,tad labāk palugt to kādam citam,lai nesanak vel lielakas ziepes.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Ja godīgi es neiebraucu kādus murgus tu tur esi saslēdzis bet nu S-90 + S-30 uz katra pastiprinātāja kanāla noteikti nedrīkst slēgt kaut vai no pretestības viedokļa (S-90) 4Omi + (S-30) 4Omi = 2Omi uz kanālu. Tad nu izvēlies vai klausīties S-90 vai S-30 šitā visas četras reizē slēdzot tev tas pastipreklis ilgi nekalpos!

----------


## Janis

Ja abas tumbas pa 4 omiem - tad tur vajadzētu normālu 150-200w pastiprinatāju.   ::  
Ko varētu darīt: 
1.Atslēgt S30.
2 Paklausīties kā skan abas s90
3 Ja pazūd augšas vienā no deviņdesmitniecēm - apmainīt vietām  štekerus pastiprinātāja aizmugurē.
Ja problēma joprojām tajā  pašā tumbā - pusbeigti skaļruņi.  Ja migrējusi uz otru s90 - vainīgs pastiprinātājs.

----------


## Dundurs

S-30 atslēdzu, s-90 skan tā pat. 
Štekerus pastiprinātāja aizmugurē arī apmainīju, tas neko nemainīja. 
Izjaucu vienu 90nieci. Pārbaudiju vadus, kas iet pie skaļruņa, pakustināju pašus skaļruņus. It kā viss kārtibā,vadi ideāli, nekas nedzirksteļo. Membrāna arī nekur neberžas. Esmu dzirdējis, ka varēja s-90 kaut kā pa taisno pieslēgt, apejot filtrus, vienreiz pat redzēju shēmu, zaudēt tā pat nav ko.

----------


## ROBERTTT

"S-90 pieslēgt apejot filtrus" Tad jājautā ir vai tev vispār ir saprašana kas ir filtrs un priekškam viņš ir nepieciešams 2 un vairāk joslu akustikā?

Un pirms sačakarē vēl vairāk tās S-90 tad pastāsti vispirms kas tad īsti tev viņās nepatīk (Kāds skaļrunis neskan vai kas tamlīdzīgs)?

----------


## Dundurs

Man viņās nepatik tas, kā viņas skan. Basi "elpo", vidi galigi nav. Augšas parāk spalgas.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu un kādas problēmas visticamāk ka nosvilis vidu skaļrunis (Tātad jāmaina). 
Grūti jau tā te tēlot gaišreģi, bet iespējams kad kāds ir arī iejaucies filtra shēmā. Tev tajā S-90 filtrs vispār ir? Pasties vai tur kkas nav skrūvēts vai lodēts.

----------


## Dundurs

Neizskatās, ka tur butu, kas mainīts vai darīts.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Fig viņ zin... Kura gada tev tā kaste(S90) ir?

Oriģinālajās S-90(Nevis S-90B,D,F) točna nenāca šitādi filtri, tur nāca filtri uz tādiem tizliem metāla rāmjiem un viņi bija praktiski tādi paši kā 35AC filtri[attachment=0:hi2ok5gn]RRR-in.sized.jpg[/attachment:hi2ok5gn]

Nez iespējams kkāds eksporta variants varētu būt... pašu tumbu vari nofočēt un to panelīti aizmugurē apakšā (ar uzrakstiem) kur vadiem ir konektori.

----------


## Dundurs

Man tās tumbas izkatās šādi.

----------


## janys

varbūt nodrēs shēma http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/go/opi ... /s90_1.jpg

----------


## JohnLV

Šādu defektu vairākkārt esmu novērojis, kad aizlūzis mīkstais vadiņš pie paša skaļruņa. Ir pat tā, ka viņam pārlūzt daļa vadiņu, un skaļrunis pavisam neatvienojas, bet kustoties membrānai tie pieskarās, un atvienojas, kā rezultātā mainās vada pretestība, un skaņa sanāk kropļota. Var pamēģināt pie skaļruņa pieslēgt testeri uz omiem (tādu, lai redz arī oma daļas), un pakustināt skaļruni un membrānu. Otrs variants, palaist sinusoīdu, un tad kustinat mīktos vadiņus. Ja tie būs vainīgi, skaņa mainīsies.

----------


## defs

...vai nu arī palaist mūziku un paskatīties,vai nešķīst dzirksteles pie vadiņa.Pats kādreiz biju ievērojis.

----------


## andris-77

Nopirku Radiotehnikas veikala S-400M, foruma kāds rakstija ka tas ir S-90 analogs . Tā nav tasnība. S-400M augšejie toņi ļoti slikti skan , zemie toņi sliktāk par S-90. Vēl veikala man pieslēdza paklausīties SM-300 bet skanēja kā lupata. Tagad gribu šauties nost !!!

----------


## AndrisZ

Kā testēji? Saliki abas tumbas blakus un pārmaiņus pieslēdzi viena pastiprinātāja izejai, vai tipa:
"Vakar pie Jāņa dzērām alu un klausījāmies muzičku uz S-90, šodien pie Pētera uz pohām- S-400"
Fig viņu zin' kāds pastiprinātājs, kāds mūzikas avots.

----------


## Isegrim

> Nopirku Radiotehnikas veikala S-400M. Tagad gribu šauties nost !!!


 Katrs pats savas nelaimes kalējs. Skola maksā naudu. Caur ērkšķiem uz zvaigznēm, utt.
Uzkāp vēlreiz uz tā paša grābekļa!   ::

----------


## Isegrim

P.S. Aizved atpakaļ un neaizmirsti paprasīt arī _money back_.

----------


## ddff

Nee, nee - labaak pielaid ar propaanu un uzshauj kosmosaa!

ddff, RRR meeslus zaarkaa redz

----------


## Janis

Kadā ziņā sliktākas augša un basi?  Pietrūkst  vai sīcošas augšas un izfokusēti, bubinoši basi ?  Bet kādi viņām vidi,labāki par S-90? Vajadzētu tiešām notestēt uz vienas sistēmas pārmaiņus pieslēdzot gan s-90 gan S-400M.. Vai tad viņas bodē neklausijies, ka tomēr nopirki?  S-400M 4- omīgās ir diezgan smaga slodze pastiprinātājam, derētu Hi-Fi laiku jaudeklis ar pamatīgu transformātoru un radiātoriem, stipri šaubos, ka viņām reāli jūtība  ir 89 dB.  ::  Ja  signāla avots ir mp3 un vel  ar zemu bitreitu, tur arī labāka akustika neko nelīdzēs ::

----------

